# Shingle oil,



## dlane (May 3, 2017)

Hi all, I found a 5gal bucket of shingle oil here (new place) was thinking of spraying / rolling some on my trailer deck to help preserve it . I just replaced deck 6mo ago with treated fir , it's already looking old
This place is HOT dry then wet then hot dry, seems wood doesn't stand a chance here.
Any body have experience with this stuff ? Kinda looks like 30wt
Thanks


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 3, 2017)

Mix a few qts of motor oil in wih it...


----------



## dlane (May 3, 2017)

What will that do for it, last deck on it I sprayed used motor oil on it , seemed to rot quicker, but that was in Arkansas a lot of humidity there.


----------



## Rustrp (May 3, 2017)

dlane said:


> Hi all, I found a 5gal bucket of shingle oil here (new place) was thinking of spraying / rolling some on my trailer deck to help preserve it . I just replaced deck 6mo ago with treated fir , it's already looking old
> This place is HOT dry then wet then hot dry, seems wood doesn't stand a chance here.
> Any body have experience with this stuff ? Kinda looks like 30wt
> Thanks


Just leave the 36" precision rule/bar with the vernier scale on the deck next to the bucket of shingle oil. I'll stop by and leave instructions for applying the oil.


----------



## Terrywerm (May 3, 2017)

When I was growing up we always oiled the floors of the hay racks and the silage wagons with used motor oil. Usually did them each spring and then again in early fall. When those wagons sold at auction they all still had the original floors. They were all 30 yrs old or better.


----------



## benmychree (May 3, 2017)

Or, you could use it on your shingles!


----------



## dlane (May 3, 2017)

Dose it do any thing good for genetically altered fir wood ?
Don't have wood shingles .


----------



## Terrywerm (May 4, 2017)

I would think that any kind of oil would be helpful in warding off the rotting of the wood, genetically engineered or not. If the wood will soak up the oil, the oil is preventing the wood from taking up that much water, thus protecting it. I would try two or three coats of oil to begin with, then a couple more coats every six months or so.


----------



## Uglydog (May 4, 2017)

I've no experience with shingle oil.
I position my trailer on the class 5 (away from all asphalt), pour the used motor oil in a 5gallon pail and then paint my trailer deck with an old broom.
Be careful not to use the wifes good broom!

Daryl
MN


----------



## 4GSR (May 4, 2017)

Shingle oil = snake oil???

I need to put a new floor in my small trailer.  The 9 year old boards are just about toast.  Have a 5 gallon bucket of used headstock/motor oil waiting to go to recycling.  May give it a try with new boards.  Was thing of buying ruff cut oak boards if I can find them down here where I'm at.


----------



## dlane (May 4, 2017)

Ugly dog: I don't understand , position trailer on class 5 ?  Most of the yard is asphalt with one gravel area 

Thanks , it's been 90  and dry so it will soak in good , I'll try the mop


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 4, 2017)

I used a mixed up a batch of motor oil and diesel for the bed (1" plywood) of my Toyota \GMC (has a 56 GMC bed) and applied 2 or 3 applications, letting each soak in. Then I let it dry a day and allied several coats of...
Black walnut stain mixed in with an old can of  varithane sealer.
It took a few days to finally dry but I now abuse it like the garbage scow I use it for. 
Leaves, garbage, whatever, it is still holding up well. Well enough I had to drill a couple drain holes to let it drain...


----------



## dlane (May 4, 2017)

From what I've found today it is made to preserve wood


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 4, 2017)

People spray it on shingles @5yr intervals here on the coast.
Turns black over time and washes off with a small pressure washer.
Not exactly long term or maintenance free.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 4, 2017)

When my wife's done riding her broom I get to reuse them . I just have to buy her a new one. I use to just get old paint brushes to apply it .


----------



## gonzo (May 4, 2017)

I oiled my shingles with shingle oil and they all just slid off the house.
Next time I think I will use shingle grease.
I wonder if those people who have tin roofs oil them???


----------



## 4GSR (May 4, 2017)

Personally have never heard of shingle oil.


----------



## Rustrp (May 4, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Personally have never heard of shingle oil.


It's a third cousin of snake oil, twice removed. Most wooden shingles are cedar or redwood and their lifespan is based on how thick they are, not what's applied to extend their life.


----------



## dlane (May 4, 2017)

Natural oils are depleted after seasons in wood , this stuff should help shed water ,prevent rot 
I'm hoping.


----------



## 4GSR (May 4, 2017)

I don't have to worry about this down here in the south. I can't afford a cedar shingle roof much less a composition shingle roof!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 5, 2017)

I used to buy it from the Mobile oil bulk distributor and added 1 gallon of mineral spirits to five gallons of shingle oil (back when mineral spirits was cheap) and used a weed sprayer to apply it to my cedar siding every 5-6 yrs. At the time it was way cheaper than linseed oil. The down side to it was, that over time it attracted dirt and turned almost black. It does come back to it's original color after pressure washing. I switched over to Duckback penetrating sealer about 15 yrs ago, and it does a much better job without discoloration. Not cheap at $130 for 5 gal. But I buy a few buckets every year with 20% off coupons, and clean and reseal every 6-7 yrs. the siding still looks great after 35 yrs. For the trailer bed I would go with the used motor oil and diesel, and try to park it out of direct sunlight. Mike


----------



## savarin (May 5, 2017)

I thought shingle oil was to use after you had chicken pox.


----------



## dlane (May 5, 2017)

Chicken pox never goes away,shingle oil actually might help shingles on people ?.
But I'll pass on that


----------



## StepSide 88 (May 5, 2017)

Kakui nut stem sap.
At least it works on the chicken pox.
Makes the spots all disappear for 3 or 4 hours. I couldn't believe how magically they work.

Of course it takes a dozen to cover a toddler they need to have the stem on and they grow in Hawaii...


----------



## KBeitz (Oct 30, 2018)

Diesel and Tar 50/50 30 years ago on soft pine.... Still in great shape...


----------



## Janderso (Oct 30, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Or, you could use it on your shingles!



I think they outlawed cedar shingles in California.
I used floor and shingle oil on my heavy shake roof when I lived in Lake Tahoe.
Good and cheap. Like everything you put on wood, it will need to be redone at intervals


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 30, 2018)

I agree with ugly dog,  drain oil, we just planked our 20 ton eager beaver and let the drain oil rip.


----------

